# How/can I update a video card?



## Alberto&Melanie (Aug 20, 2007)

I've already bought the game, HOMMV, and because I bought my computer just last December, I guess I decided to be like every other idiot, and assume that because it is a new model that it would run games that were released 6 months prior. Is there anything that I can do? 
Thanks, this is what I was able to find out:


CPU
Minimum: Pentium 4/Athlon XP or better
You Have: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz PASS 
CPU Speed
Minimum: 1.5 GHz
You Have: 1.66 GHz Performance Rated at 3.24 GHz PASS 
System RAM
Minimum: 512 MB
You Have: 1014.0 MB PASS 
Operating System
Minimum: Windows 2000/XP
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) PASS 
Video Card
Minimum: 64 MB DirectX 9.0c-compliant video card (NVIDIA GeForce3+ / ATI Radeon 8500+)
You Have: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family (Intel(R) Calistoga Graphics Controller) FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video RAM: Required - 64 MB , You have - 128.0 MB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - No 
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 0.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 2.0 


Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.10.4436 FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
DirectX Version
Minimum: DirectX 9.0c or higher (included on disc)
You Have: 9.0c PASS 
Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: Realtek High Definition Audio PASS 
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10.0.5200 FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
Free Disk Space
Minimum: 2 GB
You Have: 133.9 GB PASS 
CD
Minimum: 12x CD-ROM (or 4x DVD-ROM for limited edition)
You Have: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-841S PASS, but the Speed could NOT be analyzed.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

what is HOMMV? and try this http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2301&lang=eng


----------



## Alberto&Melanie (Aug 20, 2007)

Heros of Might and Magic V


----------



## Alberto&Melanie (Aug 20, 2007)

Did this download, I'm still getting the same error message.
Video Card
Minimum: 64 MB DirectX 9.0c-compliant video card (NVIDIA GeForce3+ / ATI Radeon 8500+)
You Have: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family (Intel(R) Calistoga Graphics Controller) FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video RAM: Required - 64 MB , You have - 128.0 MB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - No 
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 0.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 2.0


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Alberto&Melanie said:


> FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement.
> Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - *No *


The integrated 945GM video is the problem, as it doesn't support HW T&L.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

gamerbyron said:


> what is HOMMV? and try this http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2301&lang=eng


isnt hommv HMV on fonejacker?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

tom6049 said:


> The integrated 945GM video is the problem, as it doesn't support HW T&L.


agreed. You will need to purchase a video card. What computer did you buy?


----------

